# Haunted Bayou's haunt 2007



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey all,
Here is a link to my photos.

I had a great night...ran out of candy at 8:30 (8 bags) and had to go open up a bag of caramels just to get through the last half hour.

I received nothing but good comments all night and only had one kid mess with a prop, and he really didn't do any harm. Several people stopped their cars while I was setting up to give me compliments, and I person stopped the next day to let me know how much she liked the display and that she took a photo.

So enough patting myself on the back . Validation....this is why I go through this every year. LOL!

Halloween 2007 pictures by HauntedBayou - Photobucket

Teaser pic. LOL!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

great wreath! of course the rest looks great too!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Skeletonowl.

I tried to take better pics at dusk, which is what I did last year but got all fowled up. Oh well.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

very nice like the -----all of it


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

The TOTs must have loved it! Nice job.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

You have to love it when the neighbors give you kudos. Good job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks so much Pyro and HZ.

My props certainly can't compare with what you have but I am the only one in the neighborhood that decorates this much so the neighbors are really impressed. LOL! 

My neighbor's teenage son suggested I put a pentagram on the garage floor. I told him I already had a neighor try to convert me....he laughed and said, "yeah, the police would probably show up". A cynic at such a young age....I like that kid!

I had the garage door covered with plastic so nobody knew what was inside. Some didn't want to venture in at all but I encouraged them to come in to get candy. It was particularly gratifying to have teenagers say, "cool".


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice job! Watch, in next few years you'll notice your neighbors doing more decorating too. You'll convert them.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats great to hear the good feedback you're getting!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Everybody.

I hope it catches on and people do more in the neighborhood. You would think with all the kids there would be a lot more.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice job - maybe you'll infect some of your neighbors... like the competitiveness that Christmas displays cause?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Lookin good they will come around.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I especially love the pic of the skelly in blue light.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Sickie!
And thanks to everybody for looking at my pics and giving feedback. I love feedback of any kind...suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great. 

And it IS fun when 'civilians' give out praise.


----------

